# Paducah KY



## woodman6415 (Aug 16, 2017)

Im heading to Paducah for vacation...any woodbarter members there are close ? Wood mills ...would like to meet any and all if time allows 
Be there Friday for 8 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2017)

@Brink is somewhere up there in that Yankee state. Tony

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Brink is somewhere up there in that Yankee state. Tony



Kentucky is a southern state

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2017)

Brink said:


> Kentucky is a southern state



Sorry, thought it said NY. Brain Gary, I'm getting old. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Sorry, thought it said NY. Brain Gary, I'm getting old. Tony



Brain Gary???

You messing with me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2017)

Brink said:


> Brain Gary???
> 
> You messing with me?



Dam autocorrect!!!!!! It should've said Brain Fart, don't know how it came up with Gary!


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 16, 2017)

I was just there Monday and Tuesday for work; it's about a 3 hour drive for me though. Not scheduled to be back there again until September. Will you be in Paducah all 8 days, or will you be venturing any further east in KY?

-jason


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 16, 2017)

tocws2002 said:


> I was just there Monday and Tuesday for work; it's about a 3 hour drive for me though. Not scheduled to be back there again until September. Will you be in Paducah all 8 days, or will you be venturing any further east in KY?
> 
> -jason


Just really around Paducah... staying in our RV on Kentucky Lake ... sorry if I missed you ..


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 17, 2017)

If you take I-70, it's a mere 1363 km (846 miles) to me. Shall we say around 5pm?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

